# Started riding again!



## fran_khaleesi (18 May 2017)

Hi everyone  

This is my first post so Ill explain a little about my situation.
Im 24 and nearly finished with medical school. I started riding when I was about 9, up until about 16, but only intermittently, lets say - once a week. Money for lessons and also studying meant horses were not part of my life for about 10 years.

When I was younger; I had lessons and hung out with horses a lot but never did any pony days. I managed 3 foot jumps, and possibly heigher than that. I also had some dressage lessons. Most were at a riding school but I had some lessons with a private freelance instructor and rode a few different horses as well. Therefore, I think I experienced the classic riding school pony and then one or two horses which were very sharp to commands, which was a complete change for me. Ive also hacked out a LOT of times, but they only ever cantered briefly and mostly just a trot or a walk, so not very advanced trails/hacks.

 I fell off a few times but never a large amount, which worries me slightly as Ive heard people say youre not a proper equestrian unless youve fallen off 20 times. I guess that means more to come? 

My horse care knowledge is very basic, I can pick feet and groom but I havent really had much practice tacking up. Im watching countless videos, reading lots of things online and just generally trying to get a feel for everything at the moment. I am more than prepared to spend a lot of money when I eventually get a horse, from reading I know that there are so many things to consider that might be easily overlooked, for instance; floating teeth, supplements, farrier costs, emergency situations, pet insurance.

I think I will have a lot of opportunities to tack up in upcoming 6 months as Ive started riding again. So far the girls at the yard have explained how to tack up but I am yet to have a go myself. My cousin is horse mad and helps out at a local riding school so she is teaching me a few things about stable manners etc. However, this is where my knowledge is REALLY lacking. I have a lot to learn.
At the moment I am only going for one half an hour lesson a week (I wish it was more). Im riding a 15.3 skewbald mare who is bombproof so far.

1st lesson: Walk, trot, a few small circles at one end of the arena in a canter. I felt VERY unbalanced in a canter but managed to keep it for a short time. I obviously wasnt using enough leg as I lost it after a circle or so but the instructor said that was good for my first lesson. Wow my legs hurt after. No problem with the trot, still find it difficult to know which diagonal Im on but that hasnt changed from when I was a child!!

2nd lesson: same again, inside arena. Carried a whip this time as she was super lazy and VERY difficult to even keep in a trot. This time I had the opposite problem and had to keep collecting the trot as she was going really fast, so one polar opposite to the other. Canter was more balanced this time. I do often slip my foot through the left stirrup more than the right. My right leg is actually about an inch or so longer but doesnt cause me any problems normally. I wonder if I should ride with one stirrup longer than the other? Instructor said probably best not to. I know I need to work on my seat so much and that will just take time. Its very frustrating as the muscles seem to have completely gone in the last 10 years.

3rd lesson: joint lesson with my cousin (wanted to try out the riding school I go to) in the outside arena which is bigger; so I had some time on the opposite side of the arena to trot around whilst she was cantering at the other end with the instructor. I tried a sitting trot intermittently (very hard), for about 5 or so beats. I really need to work on this. When it was my time to canter, I couldnt even pick up a canter on one lead, I used SO MUCH leg and it just wasnt happening. She just started running. How embarrassing. My cousin said my hands came up quite high when I was going or asking for a canter, so obviously I was giving mixed signals to the horse. The instructor didnt mention my hands and just said I needed more leg, but honestly it would have been impossible to give more?! I got it on the other diagonal which is good but again I really feel I need to work on my seat. (I saw someone else ride the same horse after me and she carried a whip and had no problem asking for a canter, I wonder if I should always carry a whip? It was very hard using so much leg the whole lesson and I know this is a classic theme with riding school horses.)


My question is, should I be lunged without stirrups and spend hours and hours working again on my seat? Already I know I had an issue as I was clearly sitting too far forward with my pelvis. My cousin said sit on your back pockets but again, I know that is too far back and I need to find the happy in between. I would like to start doing trotting poles and some jumps when my canter is secure and balanced. What would the normal progression be with lessons, for someone starting to ride again?

Also, in the distant future I would love to have a horse of my own, but I am not silly enough to think that I am ready at the moment. For instance, I dont think I have ever been bucked off a horse or anything like that. My partner is also very big built and muscley, he weighs about 17 stone, therefore we are struggling to find a riding school with a horse big enough to teach him how to ride. We both would love a horse in the future, baring that in mind, I assume it would have to be at least 16h to take his weight?
I would consider sharing or helping out with others horses, but most adverts say experienced riders only, so I am at a bit of a loss for what to do?

Im also feeling quite disheartened that I seem to be starting out back at the basics and I look around at the riders my age who clearly never stopped riding, and even the apprentices at the yard who are 13 and amazing riders. How long will it take considering I am only riding a small amount of time a week? This makes me think it could be more beneficial to share a horse, helping out someone with exercising their horse, and also enabling me to spend the hours I need to just working on my seat (ideally trotting around an arena), as lessons are VERY expensive . 


Thanks for reading!


----------



## Shay (19 May 2017)

A large part of being a good rider is just hours in the saddle - and that is very difficult to achieve on 30 mins per week.  But even if you could find a horse to share you will still need regular lessons.  A lesson on your own horse is cheaper than a lesson at a  riding school - but you still need them!

Are you able to save up for a horsey holiday?  The adult equivalent in pony club camp is a great kick start for rusty skills.  You can get several hours ridden instruction each day as well as stable management skills.  That might give you the boost you need to keep going?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (19 May 2017)

Agree with Shay, the best way to improve is just to ride as much as possible. You mentioned you're prepared to spend a lot of money when you own a horse so could you look to have two 1 hour lessons a week rather than just the one 30 minute one?


----------



## char_f94 (19 May 2017)

I was in pretty much your exact position about 6 months ago! Just keep getting lunge lessons so you can concentrate on your seat and leg positioning without worrying about what the horse is doing.  Also see if you can do at least 10 mins work without stirrups at the beginning of each lesson, it's great for getting your bum firmly in the saddle in sitting trot.  

As for canter, does the horse have a neck strap you can hold on to when you're cantering? If it does, when you're sitting in trot getting ready to canter just grip hold of it to help you feel more balanced and this will stop you using the reins to balance and inadvertedly pulling on the horses mouth, that might help you stay in canter for longer.  Canter really is a case of the more you do it the easier it is.  Once your instructor is happy with your canter definitely go for a hack, it's a lot easier to sit the canter and feel secure when you're going in a straight line compared to in a circle in a riding school.

Keep checking facebook groups or preloved for a share, I've been looking for a while and some do come up that are happy to help a novice rider get more experience.  If not see if there is an RDA group nearby that need a helper? Or ask your riding school, I turn up 30 mins early for my lesson every week so that I can help groom and tack up, also helps you bond with the horse you're riding which is always nice!

Good luck!


----------



## fran_khaleesi (19 May 2017)

Yes definitely will get more lessons when I have the money  
It's just trying to calm my urge in the mean time and only be happy with half an hour a week


----------



## fran_khaleesi (19 May 2017)

That sounds amazing! I didn't even know they existed. Where would I look for that?


----------



## fran_khaleesi (19 May 2017)

I haven't been lunged yet, should I ask to be? My instructor doesn't seem to do that very often/I haven't seen her.
She said next lesson we will do without stirrups  which is great!

I hope I do find one on preloved or somehting, but I just don't want to mess anyone around and say I'm "experienced" when really I'm not.

Ooooo I have been doing that!! It's great  just need to learn to tack up now!


----------



## Chilston (24 May 2017)

I'm much older than you, 47, and haven't ridden for 25 years plus!  I started back about 8 months ago and have been lucky to have about 2hrs of lessons most weeks.  I have also been helping out a lady who has 2 horses and in return for stable duties i get saddle time.  I'm now about to buy my first horse, a very sweet 7 year maxi cob who is very easy going.  People have said i might outgrow him, but somehow at my age i think I wont as i just want to enjoy riding and no competing.  So schooling and hacking for me.  Good luck and don't worry about what other people can/can't do, just enjoy and be safe.


----------



## Sunny12345 (6 June 2017)

Hi fran_khaleesi, 

You sound very keen and the best tip here really is practise, it will come in time. To be honest I hate being lunged when attempting to ride, if you are wanting to practise your seat without stirrups you could try just riding without them just starting in walk and get the feel ensuring your moving with the horse on every stride. 

Once you have mastered walk try trot, this will be very bouncy at first though so don't be frightened. Just feel the movement and attempt to sit to it!

I am a dressage rider so the tip of sitting on your back pockets I stand by... this is because you will naturally lean forward anyway, which means you will lean forward to where you should be hopefully! 

I wouldn't attempt jumping until your seat is balanced, as I noticed you mentioned falling off proves your a proper rider...This is usually because after many years riding you will have challenged yourself at some point and may have fallen off. Don't push yourself please too much as it does hurt! haha 

I always say MASTER your flatwork before attempting to jump! This is because you will have full control in the jumping arena then.

Regarding owning your own horse, why don't you see if you can part loan one first and then you will be able to see what type of horse you will want and whether you have enough time to own one and have enough time as it is a big commitment. 

I wouldn't be disheartened about starting back at the basics, I have had to do the same after university. I only took a 2 year break! Which wasnt really a break as my mum still had our horse I just ridden less. 

Any other questions please so let me know!

Many thanks, 
Lisa Whimperley
[Content removed]


----------



## emilyjeff (7 June 2017)

Hi, not sure that I can offer any words of wisdom but I just wanted to let you know that you're not the only one!

I rode a lot as a kid did pony days, week long courses, helped at stables etc but never owned my own. Gave it up when I was about 16 and recently returned to it about 3 months ago at the age of 36. I was surprised and frustrated to discover that I am nowhere near as good as I was as a teenager! And then felt annoyed at myself that I gave it all up for so long. 

It does get better though. The first stables I went to wasn't really for me, I felt the instructor was a little patronising and didn't have a sense of humour whereas I wanted riding to be fun. I found a much better stables which is closer to me and I think I have made good progress on my 1 x hour lesson per week. I'm still not as good as I was as a kid but I have become more confident and I am really enjoying it which is the main thing.

I am just about to start loaning a pony from my riding stables, he is on working livery but doesn't get used much as he is a bit too strong for the kids to ride. I am hoping to ride him 3 or 4 times a week so hopefully this will help my progress and allow me to experience riding on my own which is something I have never done before. I would like my own in the future but this seems a good intermediate step, not sure if your stables offers this? Or if there is anywhere else local that does. I had been looking for a share privately but I think this will be better for me as my YO will always be on hand to offer help and advice and I think I need that at the min as I have never had my own before.

Best of luck with it all x


----------

